# Same old routine!



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Heyy what are some foods i could feed my mbuna? I feed them cichlid sticks and some zucchnii now and then but i want to give them more of a variety. I used to feed them frozen blood worms but that stoped when I found out it could cause Malawi bloat. I also feed them some gut loaded brine shrimp/crickets every month or so, if that. 

What can I feed them and NOT feed them?
Any ideas on how to mix it up?


----------



## Matt_1313 (Feb 2, 2006)

My cichlids love krill...and its easily bought in a can. I usually break them in half and put in 1 for each fish. it takes them long enough to swallow that everyone usually gets thiers.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

AshleytheGreat said:


> What can I feed them and NOT feed them?
> Any ideas on how to mix it up?


I used a variety of Cichlid flakes, Pellets & even Tetra Bits (Now Called Color Bits). The Color Bits actually help to enhance their colors naturally and will sink. They love em.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

hey hey hes back, good to see ya keri, check out the sump thread, maybe you have some input.


----------



## Cosidius (Jan 21, 2006)

mix of hikari cichlid bio-gold and tetra tropical flakes...the colors are amazing the front of ym magenuese has a turquiose hue to it and everything is is great.jacks and texas' look amazing


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

yay thanks everyone!


----------

